# Debridement of superficial Hip wound



## joanne71178 (Aug 1, 2012)

*Debridement*

Procedure stated on OP note:  Debridement of superficial wound of hip.

Dx on OP note: Superficial wound infection Hip


Incision was made over the cutaneous area of drainage. A large subcutaneous collection of waht appreaded to be proteinacous fluid and pocket of fluid were removed.   Very little purulece was found.   Hip was taken through a full range of motion ot express any fluid that might be coming from the hip, but just could not be ascertained w/ palpating finger.  Pernrose drain was placed.  


Should I use 11060 or 11042?  I see more of an Incision and drainage than debridement.  Any ideas or opinions? 

Thank you in advance!


----------

